# beim kopieren mit scp wird der computer sehr langsam

## pieter_parker

pc1 bin ich, pc2 ist der andere pc im lan

ich habe an pc1 gesagt "scp user@pc2:pfad -r /pfad-pc1

es sind 80gb daten und der duempelt hier so mit 25 bis 35 mb/s daher

pc1 ist eine intel 4 kern cpu und pc2 ist ein etwas aelterer p4

(das es "nur 25..35 mb/s sind koennte am alten sata kontroler in pc2 liegen, vermute ich mal - die platten sind in beiden schneller)

die geschwindigkeit ist nicht das problem .. mich stoert es das mein system (pc1) sehr lahm und ausgelastet laeuft bei dem kopiervorgang

im gkrellm sehe ich auf allen 4 cpu kernen jeweils eine auslastung zwischen 10 und 40 % .. nie auf allen 4 kernen 40% .. es schwankt und wechselt sich ab, mal hat der kern mehr und mal ein anderer, ist das normal ? was gibt es das ich tun kann das der kopier vorgang nicht das ganze system lahmt ?

----------

## cmp

Wenn du unbedingt scp benutzen willst würde ich versuchen dem "kopierendem user" die Arbeitsrechte auch 1 bis 3 cpus zu entziehen - weiß nicht wie so etwas funktioniert?! kannst ja gerne hier posten wenn du es raus bekommst.

zweite idee : die niceitee veränder für scp ! dann arbeitet er mit weniger priorität auf allen cpus.

Es ist wohl ein kabelnetzwerk?! würde vielleicht cp benutzen da brauchen die cpus ncht so viel arbeiten coden /encoden.

Was transfere speed auf festplatten angeht da gibt es ja hdparm - tolles programm vielle einstellungen.

link-->  http://linuxwiki.de/hdparm

grüße

----------

## slick

Laut Glaskugel (die auch mal irren kann) ist aktivierte Kompression (Option Compression in Client- und/oder Serverconfig) der Ressourcenfresser.

http://www.jfranken.de/homepages/johannes/vortraege/ssh1_inhalt.de.html#ToC6

----------

## pieter_parker

naja, schon .. aber ich hatte ja nicht mal 50% cpu auslastung auf allen 4 kernen, es war noch deutlich drunter. da haette doch noch mehr als genug an reserven sein muessen ?

----------

